# Project Zed - 6.75 now @ 206 mph



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well a fairly hectic year but we are learning quickly now, fantastic to beat our best previous time that was set on a good mainstream event track, at last weekends jap event & certainly gives us a good feel about what could be around the corner potentially 

Mixed vid here that kind of sums up the year so far - have some fantastic slow mo one's which will follow

http://youtu.be/OxoJI8uh9so




Huge thankyou to Abbey Motorsport who really continue to prove that they really can push the boundries in relation to tuning, engine building & car set up!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

As always, great stuff :clap:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

6.75's quite fast eh, well done.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Sundays japshow was the first time seeing the car, it was very impressive John. 
You and abbey motorsport keep up the good work...:thumbsup:

Was nice to see madden dress at the start aswell....


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Thanks guys, it's getting there bit by bit Glenn 

Jim - Jamie loved it !! - we had to persuade him to get changed later ....


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

wow!!! how many hp does this have?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Great vid and awesome car John.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> wow!!! how many hp does this have?


Ask Rob from RIPS what he works the BHP out from the ET and speed and then we will see if he is right?

Mark


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Abbey M/S said:


> Ask Rob from RIPS what he works the BHP out from the ET and speed and then we will see if he is right?
> 
> Mark


What does it wiegh then?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

with driver in the car 1133Kg.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

My guess is 1800 whp :thumbsup: Great work,best of luck in the future.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Internet calculators say between 1600 and 1700 bhp depending on whether you use the quarter mile time or speed reached.:runaway:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

6.75 and the wheels left the floor twice, nice!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

was that madden in the pink tutu?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Abbey M/S said:


> with driver in the car 1133Kg.


You lump Bradshaw, get your self on a diet! :chuckle::flame:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> was that madden in the pink tutu?


Don't mess with his tutu! Although I'm sure John was distracted by it on one of his runs.

The Pod actually lined me up alongside John at the weekend for a run (insane!). 

I thought, should I try and get the drop on him from the lights? Naaaaw, let him go, that way if he loses it I can see where he is going and swerve around! 

Great result from John and Tony's boys. Onward and upward (or downward if we are talking times).

DaveG


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Haha cheeky monkey 




ATCO said:


> You lump Bradshaw, get your self on a diet! :chuckle::flame:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> Ask Rob from RIPS what he works the BHP out from the ET and speed and then we will see if he is right?
> 
> Mark


My old "guide rule" doesn't go above 1200whp.

It has a very good chassis, slippery body, a very good transmission and good 60fts etc so I'm picking its using an *average* of around 1500-1600whp. 

I base that guess on the NZ Celica with a 3.4 2jz thats around the same weight and runs around 225mph which is an honest 2000whp

What does it make on the dyno mark and are you near 100% power for alot of the run?

Rob


----------

